
Japanese Company Offers Extra Days Off to Workers Who Don't Smoke - azuajef
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/02/world/asia/japan-smokers-vacation.html?module=WatchingPortal&region=c-column-middle-span-region&pgType=Homepage&action=click&mediaId=thumb_square&state=standard&contentPlacement=2&version=internal&contentCollection=www.nytimes.com&contentId=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2F2017%2F11%2F02%2Fworld%2Fasia%2Fjapan-smokers-vacation.html&eventName=Watching-article-click
======
Blinks-
Considering the extremely toxic work/life balance most large Japanese
companies pressure their employees to conform to and the compounded health
effects of stress(i.e lack of time off) and smoking, I find this perplexing.

------
Zarathust
A way to punish slackers + moral stance? Why not! In other news, tobacco
consumption varies from person to person and stepping away from your desk 15
minutes at a time should not be abnormal.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Yeah, it seems like the real problem here is that employees are required to
have an excuse to take a short unscheduled break from work.

That a society decided that "I need a cigarette" is a valid excuse for this is
secondary.

------
bgun
"Additionally, the Japanese government holds a stake in Japan Tobacco, the
multinational tobacco giant, which critics say compromises its smoking
policy."

I did not know this, but suddenly Japan's curious relationship with cigarettes
make a lot more sense.

------
sctb
Ongoing discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15609494](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15609494)

------
liberte82
Now let's see if they actually take them. Don't Japanese workers in general
never use up anywhere near to their allotted vacation?

